# Update on my 140gallon



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

After the death of my piranhas I've placed my Oscar and Blood Parrot in the 140gallon.
Yesterday I bought a little Convict, about 2" big and very cool! 
The Oscar is almost 6" and the Bloodparrot is 6". They're going well together so far.
Here's some pics:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cool set up


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking set up







I like the bare set up with the few small plants and the huge piece of wood as centerpiece. The fish looks nice as welll. Do you have more plans for this set up fish, or are you leaving it the way it is now?


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice setup maybe you should get a few more cons and a pleco or a catfish.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice and a good mixture of fish.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

lewis said:


> nice setup maybe you should get a few more cons and a pleco or a catfish.
> [snapback]1194174[/snapback]​


I've got an 8" pleco in there as you see in my signature, sorry for leaving him out guys







.



jan said:


> Great looking set up thumb.gif I like the bare set up with the few small plants and the huge piece of wood as centerpiece. The fish looks nice as welll. Do you have more plans for this set up fish, or are you leaving it the way it is now?


I'm not sure, but I always buy some more and more decoration when I get tired of the look. I had much more plants in there when it was filled with 15rbp's, but got rid of it because it took up so much space. And now with the cichlids, it's even kinda hard having just the driftwood in there because the bloodparrot dig so much. He's a real character though







. 
I'll maybe add some stones in there, but don't think I'm gonna add anymore plants. The Oscar doesn't dig so much, but the bp do so...

About the convict, yes I was thinking about buying maybe one more. I've heard they're pretty aggressive, do you think he'll be more aggressive when he grows up?

I wanna have a big mixed group of different species of cichlids in there.
Got any suggestions on other Cichlids that would fit in there, who gets atleast 5-7"?


----------

